# Measuring a front site...



## KaRd (Apr 26, 2020)

Sure appreciate any help available with this question.. (Photos included)

I am attempting to understand how Browning Measures the front sight on their handguns...specifically the BUCKMARK .22 Lite Fl Utx Suprdy handgun.

Please see reference photographs included.

I require a taller front sight for a project, however I don’t know which measurement below accurately tells the height of my current front sight. 

Learning the current measurement will allow me to order a taller sight! 
Thx so much to all who can officer assistance!
Respectfully 
Reid


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If the sight is a one-piece sight (blade and body all one piece, no interchangeable blades), then to measure the sight height, I would remove the mounting screw and take it off the pistol, then measure it from the top of the blade to the "top" of the curved mounting surface directly under the blade.

Note that this will be a shorter measurement than the one shown in your first photo, above, as when you offset the caliper to one side you are measuring at an off-axis angle, AND measuring to the bottom of the curved mounting surface, not that part of the surface directly below the sight blade itself.


----------

